# Windows-Registry lesen und schreiben



## conan2 (19. Okt 2006)

Gibt es in Java eine Möglichkeit auf die Windows-Registry zuzugreifen oder ist das unmöglich weil es ja eine plattformunabhängige Sprache ist?


----------



## dieta (19. Okt 2006)

Es ist bestimmt nicht unmöglich...   , aber es wird warscheinlich relativ aufwändig werden.
Mit Java selbst geht das nicht. Das musst du mit Konsolentools die du über die Eingabeaufforderung per Java ansteuerst machen oder dou musst dir mit JNI was zusammenfrickeln. Zuch mal im Forum nach "Registry". Das sollte dir eigentlich relativ hilfreiche Ergebnisse liefern (Diese Frage wurde hier schon öfters gestellt). An sonsten kann dir eventuell auch Google weiterhelfen.


----------



## conan2 (19. Okt 2006)

thx
Ja ich hab eh probiert über Suchfunktionen und Suchmaschinen was zu finden, aber es immer nur was über RMI gekommen...


----------



## LoN_Nemesis (19. Okt 2006)

Was ich nicht verstehe: Warum braucht man dafür JNI? Die Registry ist doch auch einfach nur eine Datei, die auf der Festplatte ablegt ist oder? Wieso kann man die nicht einfach öffnen, bearbeiten und wieder speichern?


----------



## dieta (19. Okt 2006)

Das kann man bestimmt, aber ich denke, es dürfte wohl deutlich einfacher sein, einfach ein paar Windows-Befehle per JNI anzusprechen als sich einen eigenen Regedit zu basteln.


----------



## foobar (20. Okt 2006)

> Warum braucht man dafür JNI?


Weil man das über die WIN-Api macht und die gibt es eben nur auf M$-Systemen. Ist aber nicht schwierig ich habe das vor kurzem auch in C geschrieben, wenn du willst poste ich den Code hier.


----------



## Duster (21. Okt 2006)

Es gibt schon eine fertige Biblothek, die du dir runterladen kannst und dann in dein Java-Programm einbinden kannst.
Dazu gibt es dann auch noch eine Dokumentation, wo du die jar. Datei hin kopieren sollst, eigentllich ganz einfach, 
habe es auch schon ausprobiert.

www.bayequities.com/tech/Products/jreg_key.shtml


----------



## thE_29 (22. Okt 2006)

Das Lustige dabei ist, das die JVM standardmäßig sogar auf die WinRegisty zugreifen kann 

Die java.dll hat solche Funktionen, nur sind die in einer protected Klasse und der Konstruktor ist private 

Somit is nix mit überschreiben...

Wenn ich am Dienstag net vergesse suche, ich die Klasse nochmals raus!

Die Java Dll hat ein paar Funktionen die eigentlich recht nett wären, wenn man die Nutzen "dürfte".


----------



## Fatal Error (22. Okt 2006)

Es gibt ab Java 1.4 eine eingebaute klasse: java.sun.com/j2se/1.4.2/docs/api/java/util/prefs/Preferences.html


----------

